# Oval racing



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

I thought I would post here and see who's racing their Nissan on ovals, dirt or asphalt. I'm involved in the BIC division at Lake Geneva Raceway in Lake Geneva WI. I've got a 91 Sentra, stock - all prepped by LGR rules. 

Was curious if anyone is racing Nissans this way or in other oval divisions and wanted to hear from you on advice, etc.

One thing I am getting told is to get 14" rims/tires so I can stay in 2nd gear - right now on the straightaway, I'm hitting some sort of limit at about 7500-7600 rpms in 2nd, I'd like to stay in 2nd and not worry about it, but was curious about your experiences with the bigger tires.

Regards,
Michael


----------

